# Apartment



## Dun+

İngilizce'de apartment, daire anlamındaymış. Öğrenmek istediğim ise Türkçe'deki gibi apartman anlamına da geliyor mu? Böyle bir kullanım var mı? Teşekkürler.


----------



## alibey71

Evet  var, anlamlarından biri de bu: "a building containing several individual apartments"


----------



## Dun+

Çok teşekkürler...


----------



## CHovek

Dun+ said:


> İngilizce'de apartment, daire anlamındaymış. Öğrenmek istediğim ise Türkçe'deki gibi apartman anlamına da geliyor mu? Böyle bir kullanım var mı? Teşekkürler.


Hayır aynı anlama gelmiyor. İngilizcede sadece *daire *anlamına geliyor.


----------



## alibey71

CHovek said:


> Hayır aynı anlama gelmiyor. İngilizcede sadece *daire *anlamına geliyor.


Definition of APARTMENT


----------



## CHovek

alibey71 said:


> Definition of APARTMENT


O sözlükteki kelimelerin ve tanımların çoğu güncel değil.1000 yılda 1 kere bile kullanılan kelimeleri ve tanımları sözlüğe koyuyor. "Apartment" tek başına kullanıldığında kiralık daire demek.  " Wikipedia" ayrıntılı şekilde açıklamış. apartment.


----------



## alibey71

CHovek said:


> O sözlükteki kelimelerin ve tanımların çoğu güncel değil.1000 yılda 1 kere bile kullanılan kelimeleri ve tanımları sözlüğe koyuyor. "Apartment" tek başına kullanıldığında kiralık daire demek.  " Wikipedia" ayrıntılı şekilde açıklamış. apartment.


Sanırım her ikimiz de hakikatin bir kısmını söylüyoruz. Soru, böyle bir anlamın var olup olmadığıydı, bu anlamın yaygın kullanılıp kullanılmadığı değil. Ben böyle bir anlamın bulunduğunu söyledim, sen ise bu anlamın gündelik dilde kullanılmadığını. Bence her iki yorum da doğru.


----------



## analeeh

Bu kullanıma hiç rastlamadım. Kelimeyi İngilizce anadili olmayan birinin o anlamında kullandıgını duysaydım, hata oldugunu sanırım. Normal bir kullanım degil modern İngilizce'de.


----------

